# cupcakes



## flavapor (May 19, 2012)

Is there a way to whip m&p for the frosting on cupcakes?  I have seen some in a m&p forum that look whipped and have goodies on top, they dont look poured to me, but they were done a few yrs ago so the maker is no longer active on the forum.


----------



## Lilahblossom (May 19, 2012)

I have seen that on you tube and also soap queen has tuts for it.


----------



## flavapor (May 19, 2012)

Lilahblossom said:
			
		

> I have seen that on you tube and also soap queen has tuts for it.



Thanks, gonna check it out


----------



## llineb (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't tried this but I have always wanted to. 


http://www.goplanetearth.com/project_soap_frosting.html


The link for the product is in the recipe at the bottom.


----------



## youreapima2 (Jun 28, 2012)

I too have always wanted to make cup cakes. I found a whipped soap on you tube and followed the recipe. It is cp but was very easy.

I use M&P for the base of the cup cake, then used the whipped soap recipe below.
They turned out as well as I could expect for the 1st time trying. My 16 yr old niece helped and had a lot of fun.

Whipped Soap

Castor oil         0.40 oz.                                                CO                   2.70 oz
PO                   2.70 oz.                                                Lard                 2.70 oz.
Soy oil              1.5 oz.
Lye                   1.428 oz.
Water              3.8 oz.

DO NOT MELT OILS-  Mix (solid) CO, PO, Lard. Whip with hand mixer until it fluffs like meringue.
SLOWLY add castor, and soy, whip again **Peaks will soften a bit**
Then add VERY COLD lye/water (put in fridge). ADD VERY SLOWLY to oils WHILE whipping with mixer.
Add F/O, and mix it with SPATULA.
Then add color mica (full powder) **DO NOT MIX COLOR WITH OIL 1ST** mix color into whipped soap using mixer again.  **Add a little more color than normal as the color will fade in whipped soap to pastel color** (USE A COFFEE STIRRING STICK to measure color)
LET STAND for 2-3 minutes.
Add soap into bag, tie off the tip with twist tie so soap won’t seep thru the tip. Once bag is full you can make all kinds of designs.

THIS WORKS GREAT AS A TOPPER FOR CUP CAKE SOAP!!!!


----------



## Relle (Jun 28, 2012)

How do you whip CO when its like concrete, its winter here and there's no way I'm going to get that stuff to whip.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 28, 2012)

Relle -

Try Amanda's recipe. I did it in the winter and it whipped very easily.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=21172


----------



## motherduck22 (Jul 6, 2012)

have a look at this it may be what you were looking for [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTpYHnolnHY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTpYHnolnHY[/ame]


----------

